# miss geico



## thee wheel (Aug 10, 2011)

hey guys i need some help .I want a better prop for my miss geico for durability and speed and i really do not want to have to balance it ,is this possible to get or do i have to get a balancer as well please help i dont no much about boats


----------



## Mr. Obvious (May 12, 2007)

I don't know what size prop that you need but check out the competition, http://www.aquacraftmodels.com/accessories/propellers.html
These props are ideal for people who don't know yet about sharpening and balancing props. They are well balanced out of the package but not really that sharp, just enough to work well.


----------



## Billium (Oct 2, 2010)

I run Gas power rc boats... not sure what are runing what size boat & what engin you running ? i have a nice collection of props for gassers post some pics of what your askin


----------



## Mr. Obvious (May 12, 2007)

I think that we're talking small-block nitro here, probably an .18 as ProBoat dropped their .15 a few years ago. I would guess a prop in the 37-40mm size off-hand.


----------

